# How can I get these bees down without killing the queen?



## Bigfish (Apr 30, 2013)

My daughter spied this beehive on a walk with Grandpa.
Any Ideas on how I could get them in a box without killing the queen?
It looks about 20-25 ft high, no place to put a ladder. 

http://youtu.be/zX8ewuMjlLk

Thank you for any ideas.


----------



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

You'd need a JLG type lift or bucket truck. Cut the combs, rubber band into frames.


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

In the spring a hundred bucks will buy a 3# package of bees with a queen. You won't have to worry about getting them through the winter and you won't have to take a chance on breaking your neck. If you are set on getting them though, a farm tractor with a frontend loader will probably work. While it's not the safest thing in the world it does work fine. I have used it many times. Just make sure your driver/operator knows how to control the bucket and doesn't dump you out on the way up.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

As Bill91143 says, you can buy a package of bees for $100. If you rent equipment to get this down, you'll have more than that invested. If you HAVE the equipment (even if that is a step ladder) then it's an easy cutout. No walls to tear up. etc. Try a search on beesource for cutout and you can find many pictures and descriptions. But the short version is as DLMKA said, just cut the combs and rubber band them into frames. I would skip the honey combs as they are too fragile and heavy, but the rest should work.


----------



## CajunBee (May 15, 2013)

Bucket on the end of a long pole. No guarantee on queen's safety, but safer for you.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

http://www.beesource.com/resources/...rticles-worth-reading/how-to-get-high-swarms/


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

Barry said:


> http://www.beesource.com/resources/...rticles-worth-reading/how-to-get-high-swarms/


will this work with the established hive? I would think it would be hard to get them to leave their own brood for the brood that you offer?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Contact BART, offer to do the removal for free if they supply a lift. Good luck with the bureaucracy.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Seeing it is a job sight I would talk to the Forman maybe the have a lift you could use.


----------



## Bigfish (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you all for the great ideas! I will take some better video and let you know what happens.

I have been told by a lot of people that if I contact BART they will exterminate the bees.
My father in law thinks I am crazy. He says I will be trespassing, endangering peoples lives, and I'm not a licensed exterminator.
He is a bigwig at APHIS.

My wife posted on Facebook "what should Bill do about these bees"
Most of the feedback was negative.


----------

